# Urinal



## kfosh (Jun 17, 2008)

A friend was passing through Lubbock Tx. Took this pic at a stripes convenience store.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks like a propress professional did that


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

Fail


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Nikolai said:


> Fail


How is that a "fail?"
Yeah looks like the customer may have done some "after close in value engineering" doesn't mean the plumbings wrong...
And I did work for a company that used pro press exclusively, no sweating allowed...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Its a work of Art


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!! You win this weeks best propress expansion swing joint urinal supply picture contest...........


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Airgap said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!! You win this weeks best propress expansion swing joint urinal supply picture contest...........


And your prize is... Let's see what you can do on the drainage end of that urinal!!!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

At least they didn't use PEX.... Haha


----------



## plumber p (Sep 19, 2010)

That is too funny!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

It might have looked better if they used sharkbites instead


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Brass fittings would have given it that bling while you stop to sprinkle!


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

Urea gives copper such a nice patina


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plumb nutz said:


> How is that a "fail?"
> Yeah looks like the customer may have done some "after close in value engineering" doesn't mean the plumbings wrong...
> And I did work for a company that used pro press exclusively, no sweating allowed...


 Where's the vacuum breaker?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Where's the vacuum breaker?


 



And screwdriver stop?


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

I may have to give you the vacuum breaker on that, but since I don't know the local codes, I'm only guessing that because its a "push style" valve (?) that it may not be required because the tailpiece may be construed to be sufficient for an air break?
Again, only a guess... thought I have always wondered how the chance of a siphon would occur on any urinal or F/V toilet... maybe someone could explain...
Though I have seen similar set ups in numerous other locations, though I'd have to admit that it may have been allowed under an older code...

As far as a screw stop... as long as you have a means to a service valve to service the fixture you shouldn't have any issues. Besides I was under the impression that the screw stop was actually a throttle valve..? Again I may be wrong...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumb nutz said:


> As far as a screw stop... as long as you have a means to a service valve to service the fixture you shouldn't have any issues. Besides I was under the impression that the screw stop was actually a throttle valve..? Again I may be wrong...


It is actually a stop and check valve.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Redwood said:


> It is actually a stop and check valve.


Yeah I figured I'd check it out after I posted it and saw that...


----------

